# melt and pour shampoo bars, which oils to use?



## cara87 (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi!
I'd like to make melt and pour shampoo bars but I'm having a hard time understanding which oils I can use.

I have:
coconut oil
sweet almond oil
avocado oil
olive oil
grapeseed oil
jojoba oil 

I usually use clear glycerin soap base or aloe vera base.
I would love any tips or suggestions for combinations of oils.


----------



## artemis (Apr 29, 2020)

If you do a quick search of the forum, there are several posts talking about using m&p as a shampoo. You may find your answers quickly that way.


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 29, 2020)

You can add any oil to MP just not a lot of it.  I believe it's like 1 tsp per pound of MP.   Too much will be oily and will affect lather.   Then the other thing is that Soap is not good for the hair.  The PH is too high and many many of us have had issues using soap and ruining our hair.  There are some who can, but I recommend being careful.  It can take some time before it's too late.


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 29, 2020)

Today most m&p even the one sold as shampoo is made from soap base. So use caution. Shampoo is synthetic with lower ph


----------



## Sally Scheibner (May 1, 2020)

Thank you for shampoo info. I’ve been using my shampoo bar and have lost hair. Better go back to shampoo


----------



## Megan (May 4, 2020)

Sally Scheibner said:


> Thank you for shampoo info. I’ve been using my shampoo bar and have lost hair. Better go back to shampoo


Using a properly formulated surfactant based shampoo bar with a low pH is no different than using regular shampoo. There's just no water! Just don't use true soap or high pH products on your hair.


----------



## shunt2011 (May 4, 2020)

Megan said:


> Using a properly formulated surfactant based shampoo bar with a low pH is no different than using regular shampoo. There's just no water! Just don't use true soap or high pH products on your hair.


She was using regular CP soap.


----------



## cmzaha (May 4, 2020)

Megan said:


> Using a properly formulated surfactant based shampoo bar with a low pH is no different than using regular shampoo. There's just no water! Just don't use true soap or high pH products on your hair.


This is very true, but it does not appear that the OP is talking about solid shampoo (syndet) bars. They appear to talking about melt and pour soap base which is usually soap based today. Stephenson does make a syndet m&p base if one can find a supplier that carries it. It is in noodle form.
Syndopal - Syndet Base


----------



## Megan (May 4, 2020)

shunt2011 said:


> She was using regular CP soap.


That explains it!



cmzaha said:


> This is very true, but it does not appear that the OP is talking about solid shampoo (syndet) bars. They appear to talking about melt and pour soap base which is usually soap based today. Stephenson does make a syndet m&p base if one can find a supplier that carries it. It is in noodle form.
> Syndopal - Syndet Base


Oh no, I know. I was just relplying to the other poster who's hair was falling out using a shampoo bar.


----------



## ShySoaper (May 26, 2020)

shunt2011 said:


> You can add any oil to MP just not a lot of it.  I believe it's like 1 tsp per pound of MP.   Too much will be oily and will affect lather.   Then the other thing is that Soap is not good for the hair.  The PH is too high and many many of us have had issues using soap and ruining our hair.  There are some who can, but I recommend being careful.  It can take some time before it's too late.


Can relate. My hair is damaged right now from soap and too hot water.


----------

